# der joe spiel am template rum...



## Markus (12 September 2008)

...nicht erschrecken...


----------



## zotos (12 September 2008)

Wann gehts denn endlich richtig los?

Joe! Voller Spieltrieb voraus!!!!


----------



## vierlagig (12 September 2008)

die werbebanner hat er ja schon linksbündig hinbekommen ... über die schönheit dessen, läßt sich streiten, ebenso über die des neuen rahmens für das motto ... soll heißen: weiterspielen!


----------



## Joe (13 September 2008)

Das war fürs erste auch schon alles.

Weiss auch nicht wiso sich Markus da sorgen gemacht hat.

Die Banner sollten aber nicht linksbündig sein. nur der Zeilenumbruch ist dynamisch geworden.


----------



## vierlagig (13 September 2008)

Joe schrieb:


> Die Banner sollten aber nicht linksbündig sein. nur der Zeilenumbruch ist dynamisch geworden.



sind sie aber, zumindest im FF 2.0.0.16


----------



## stift (13 September 2008)

> die werbebanner hat er ja schon linksbündig hinbekommen


Welche Werbebanner? 
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/1865


----------



## Markus (13 September 2008)

stift schrieb:


> Welche Werbebanner?
> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/1865


 
solltest du toller hecht jemals einen fuß auf ein forumstreffen setzen, dann sorge ICH dafür das DU DEIN bier selber bezahlst...


----------



## zotos (13 September 2008)

stift schrieb:


> Welche Werbebanner?
> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/1865



Oft ist Werbung deplatziert und/oder aufdringlich. Aber auch Werbung hat einen Sinn. Selten ist Werbung so passend wie in diesem Forum. Man sollte nicht damit prallen das man diese ausblendet (das kann doch jeder für sich entscheiden und die Klappe halten).


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> solltest du toller hecht jemals einen fuß auf ein forumstreffen setzen, dann sorge ICH dafür das DU DEIN bier selber bezahlst...


Und auch die alkoholfreien Getränke sind für ihn dann nicht frei ...


----------



## stift (13 September 2008)

> dann sorge ICH dafür das DU DEIN bier selber bezahlst...





> Und auch die alkoholfreien Getränke sind für ihn dann nicht frei ...



@Markus
Nur für dich hab ich für mein blocker extra ne ausnahmeregel angelegt. 
Bekomm ich jetzt wieder n bier?


----------



## Markus (13 September 2008)

stift schrieb:


> @Markus
> Nur für dich hab ich für mein blocker extra ne ausnahmeregel angelegt.
> Bekomm ich jetzt wieder n bier?


 
nur wenn du ab jetzt täglich einen solchen screenshot machst, ausdruckst, abheftest und den ordner LÜCKENLOS beim forumstreffen vorzeigst...


----------



## stift (13 September 2008)

Klar für n Bier lass ich des Ganze sogar notariell beglaubigen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2008)

sagt mal .....

Tragen wir Trauer oder was soll diese schwarze Umrandung um die Überschrift ???????


----------



## argv_user (14 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> sagt mal .....
> 
> Tragen wir Trauer oder was soll diese schwarze Umrandung um die Überschrift ???????



Blaschkesche Todesanzeigen sagt der Mathematiker dazu! 
Wenn es wenigstens zentriert wäre.

Allerdings haben wir hier ja ein Technikforum und keine Kunstausstellung...


----------



## zotos (14 September 2008)

Joe schrieb:


> Das war fürs erste auch schon alles.
> 
> Weiss auch nicht wiso sich Markus da sorgen gemacht hat.
> 
> Die Banner sollten aber nicht linksbündig sein. nur der Zeilenumbruch ist dynamisch geworden.



Sind Anregungen erwünscht? Ich hatte mir von dem "vollen Spieltrieb" etwas mehr versprochen.


----------



## Markus (14 September 2008)

schaut mal auf das datum, joe spielt jetzt vermutlich gerade mit einem bierglas rum...

ja anregungen sind erwünscht!


----------



## vierlagig (14 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ja anregungen sind erwünscht!



werbung zentriert
den trauerrahmen weg

btw: da ist werbung im flash-format bei, die kann evtl. nicht jeder angezeigt bekommen ...


----------



## Question_mark (14 September 2008)

*Werbebanner*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> der joe spiel am template rum...



Ist das irgendwas versautes 

Na ja, die Abstände zwischen den Bannern sind irgendwie unregelmässig und der Trauerrahmen sieht wirklich nach Windows 3.0 oder WinCC V6.2 aus 



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> joe spielt jetzt vermutlich gerade mit einem bierglas rum...



Ey moment mal, Bier kriegt der Joe erst wenn er seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat. Der Hammer aber ist : Wenn ich ein Werbebanner anklicke (IE 7), öffnet sich nicht die Homepage des Besitzers (Inserent oder wie immer Ihr wollt) der beworbenen Homepage ..................     sondern die gleiche Seite aus dem SPS-Forum (von der ich das Banner angeklickt habe)   *ROFL*



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> btw: da ist werbung im flash-format bei, die kann evtl. nicht jeder angezeigt bekommen ...



Das liegt jetzt eher in der Verantwortung des Betreibers der verlinkten Webseite, dafür kann der Joe nichts. Der Betreiber der verlinkten Website sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, dass Spielereien wie Flash-Animation, Active-X, Java-Scripts, Cookies und ähnliche Spielereien auf meinem Arbeitsrechner gesperrt sind, Basta ....
Wer meint, ich als Besucher einer Website sollte doch meine Sicherheitseinstellungen meines Browsers den Wünschen des Webdesigners anpassen, der kann sich seine Sch..e alleine ansehen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (14 September 2008)

*Jetzt mal mit FF 3.0*

Hallo,

habe das jetzt mal mit FF 3.0 verglichen :



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hammer aber ist : Wenn ich ein Werbebanner anklicke (IE 7), öffnet sich nicht die Homepage des Besitzers (Inserent oder wie immer Ihr wollt) der beworbenen Homepage .................. sondern die gleiche Seite aus dem SPS-Forum (von der ich das Banner angeklickt habe)



Bei FF der gleiche Effekt ....

Aber bei FF sehe ich ein Werbebanner mehr als im IE (???) , aber alles wirklich linksbündig und dadurch noch mehr optisch daneben.

Soll ich jetzt auch noch das sps-forum im Opera-Browser aufmachen *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Ich glaube, der Joe wird mir die nächsten Jahre kein Pils mehr zapfen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ey moment mal, Bier kriegt der Joe erst wenn er seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat. Der Hammer aber ist : Wenn ich ein Werbebanner anklicke (IE 7), öffnet sich nicht die Homepage des Besitzers (Inserent oder wie immer Ihr wollt) der beworbenen Homepage ..................     sondern die gleiche Seite aus dem SPS-Forum (von der ich das Banner angeklickt habe)


Also bei mit meinem FF lande ich auf den Seiten der Sponsoren. Somit darf sich Joe dann doch noch ein Frühstücksbierchen gönnen ;-)


----------



## Eliza (15 September 2008)

*Hab ich was mit den Augen???*

Hallo!
Also ich hab gar keine Werbebanner mehr und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie Freitag noch da waren..... Und ich hab auch nichts angefasst, Ehrenwort!!!!!
Und den Trauerrand finde ich auch doof. So!


----------



## Cerberus (15 September 2008)

Werbebanner sind zentriert und der Trauerrahmen ist blau!! Jippieh!!


----------



## Joe (15 September 2008)

> Werbebanner sind zentriert und der Trauerrahmen ist blau!! Jippieh!!


 
genau so sollte es auch sein.
Die Links sollten auch gehen. Werde aber trotzdem mal den FF installieren... (Dachte immer dass der den Befehl <center>...</center> kennt.


----------



## Joe (15 September 2008)

Ups...

OK, habe den <center> nciht mehr geschlossen (IE7 kann das anscheinend trotzdem...)

Die Schrift ist jetzt auch noch blau (genau wie der Rahmen)


----------



## Eliza (15 September 2008)

Rahmen blau, aber keine Banner. Hab nichts geblockt oder sonstwas gemacht????? (IE7)


----------



## vierlagig (15 September 2008)

wenn der rahmen sein soll, dann space ihn am anfang und am ende wenigsten, sonst wirkt das sehr gedrungen ...


----------



## Joe (15 September 2008)

Habe uns doch drauf geeinigt, dass der Text ohne Rahmen besser rauskommt


----------



## Cerberus (15 September 2008)

Also beim IE7 funktionieren die Links.


----------



## vierlagig (15 September 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Also beim IE7 funktionieren die Links.



im FF 2.0.0.16 auch


----------



## Eliza (15 September 2008)

Bei mir nicht, weil ich immer noch keine Banner habe....


----------



## Markus (15 September 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht, weil ich immer noch keine Banner habe....


 
was für einen browser haste den?

vielleicht liegts an der "IE7 - lillifee edition"


----------



## Eliza (15 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> was für einen browser haste den?
> 
> vielleicht liegts an der "IE7 - lillifee edition"


 

nee, barbie!

also freitag hatte ich die banner alle noch, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, hab auch nix verstellt. habe IE7, siehe screenshot.


----------



## Markus (15 September 2008)

hm seltsam...
deine auflösung sieht nach 1920x1200 aus, das sollte also sicher nicht das problem sein.

ps:
70 private nachrichten? scheinst ja ne menge verehrer hier zu haben


----------



## Eliza (15 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> hm seltsam...
> deine auflösung sieht nach 1920x1200 aus, das sollte also sicher nicht das problem sein.
> 
> ps:
> 70 private nachrichten? scheinst ja ne menge verehrer hier zu haben


 
wie gesagt, hab auch nichts an den einstellungen verändert.
und zu ps: man tut was man kann.


----------



## Cerberus (15 September 2008)

und du hast nicht zufällig in deiner Anti-Viren-SW (oder Firewall) irgendwas zufällig eingestellt, dass die Banner nicht angezeigt werden??

Kenn das so vom GData Internet Security: Da kann man einstellen, ob man solche Werbe-Banner angezeigt bekommen will oder nicht.


----------



## Eliza (15 September 2008)

Nein, gar nichts verändert am rechner. weder firewall, noch anti-viren-prog oder sonstwas.... (hab am samstag ne WinCCflex-Lizenz verschoben...... ob es daran liegt?)
Ich mein, nicht, dass mich das sonderlich stört, wäre nur mal interessant woran das liegt?


----------



## Cerberus (15 September 2008)

Kannst du mal kurz schauen, was für eine Sicherheitseinstellung bzw. Datenschutzeinstellung du hast? Findest du unter Extras -> Internetoptionen und dann unter den Reitern Sicherheit und Datenschutz.

PS:
Glückwunsch zum "Erfahrener Benutzer"


----------



## Eliza (15 September 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Kannst du mal kurz schauen, was für eine Sicherheitseinstellung bzw. Datenschutzeinstellung du hast? Findest du unter Extras -> Internetoptionen und dann unter den Reitern Sicherheit und Datenschutz.
> 
> PS:
> Glückwunsch zum "Erfahrener Benutzer"


 
Danke!
Also: Sicherheit: Internet mittelhoch, Datenschutz mittel, Popup-Blocker aktiviert.


----------



## Cerberus (15 September 2008)

An diesen Einstellungen kann es nicht liegen. Habe genau die gleichen und bei mir tuts.

Echt komisch!!


----------



## Eliza (15 September 2008)

wenn ich wüsste wie ich das hingekriegt habe, würde ich es ja sagen, aber wenn ich markus richtig verstanden habe, könnte ich dann mein bier selbst zahlen.....


----------



## Cerberus (15 September 2008)

Ach komm, der soll sich nicht so anstellen.  Wird sich schon jemand finden, der dir was von seinem Bier abgibt.


----------



## Eliza (15 September 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ach komm, der soll sich nicht so anstellen.  Wird sich schon jemand finden, der dir was von seinem Bier abgibt.


 
ich nehm dich beim wort!


----------



## Cerberus (15 September 2008)

Nur blöd dass ich aus Deutschlands Süden komme.


----------



## Eliza (15 September 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Nur blöd dass ich aus Deutschlands Süden komme.


 
bei irgendeinem forum-treffen werde ich dich schon erwischen.


----------



## Cerberus (15 September 2008)

eliza schrieb:


> bei irgendeinem forum-treffen werde ich dich schon erwischen.


 
Vermutlich schon!


----------



## Eliza (16 September 2008)

*Werbebanner*

bei mir ist gerade ein werbebanner aufgetaucht!?!


----------



## Markus (16 September 2008)

ähh was hast du für ein iternetanschluss?
modem?

klicke mal links und rechts von dem banner, ob wenigstens die links da sind. dann waäre nur noch die frage warum die grafiken (sporadisch) nicht geladen werden...


----------



## Eliza (16 September 2008)

und es ist auch schon wieder weg..... also quasi nur ein einmaliges banner.
die links funktionieren, wenn ich also "ins leere" klicke...
wird ja noch richtig interessant hier.....
internet: hamster 2.0 (nein, dsl)


----------



## Cerberus (16 September 2008)

Mensch sind das Phänomene!!!  Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Verständnis!


----------



## Markus (16 September 2008)

hat das denn sonst niemand?

@eliza
hast du das an alle pcs bei euch oder nur an deinem?


also die grafiken sind von einer externen domain, vielleicht wird das irgendo geblockt...


----------



## Eliza (16 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> hat das denn sonst niemand?
> 
> @eliza
> hast du das an alle pcs bei euch oder nur an deinem?
> ...


 
bin immer nur an meinem pc und gehe auch immer mit dem gleichen anschluss ins netz. 

ich habe nichts an den einstellungen geändert, weder IE noch firewall noch virenscanner, letzte woche war noch alles da, seit gestern nicht mehr.

ist ja auch nicht soooooo wild, solange ich die beiträge noch sehe.


----------



## Markus (16 September 2008)

mich würde es eben ur interessieren warum, nicht das wir uns irgendwo ein ei gelegt haben und irgendwann nichts mehr geht...


----------



## Eliza (16 September 2008)

@Markus: bevor das hier ausartet, beobachte ich das weiter, probiere vielleicht mal ein bisschen rum wenn ich zeit habe und halte dich per pm auf dem laufenden.


----------



## MW (16 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ähh was hast du für ein iternetanschluss?
> modem?
> 
> klicke mal links und rechts von dem banner, ob wenigstens die links da sind. dann waäre nur noch die frage warum die grafiken (sporadisch) nicht geladen werden...


 
Also bei mir funktioniert alles, auch wenn die Werbebanner bei einer Modemverbindung (wie ich sie leider noch habe:-() immer ein großer Bremsklotz sind.


----------



## zotos (19 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> schaut mal auf das datum, joe spielt jetzt vermutlich gerade mit einem bierglas rum...
> 
> ja anregungen sind erwünscht!



Hier meine Anregungen:
Template->  http://www.vbdesigns.de/products/vbulletin-styles/harmony-vbulletin-style-101-1.html
[edit] http://www.vbdesigns.de/demo/index.php?styleid=69 [/edit]

Dann noch einen Blogbereich für Jungs wie vierlagig und Co. (das wird sicher lustig). 

Das mit dem Suche und Biete finde ich auch überarbeitenswert gibt es da kein Kleinanzeigentemplate oder so?

Ich würde mir wünschen auf der Startseite eine Liste der letzten 10-15 Beiträge zu finden also sowas wie (Neue Beiträge) im kleinformat. Ich kenn das vom www.mikrocontroller.net Forum.

[edit]
und ich finde ein ordentliches Logo sollte auch zu dem Forum gehören.
[/edit]


----------



## Cerberus (6 Oktober 2009)

*Mal wieder...*

Muss den mal wieder aus gegebenem Anlass hervorkramen. Da hat doch mal wieder jemand am Template rumgespielt:


----------



## Cerberus (6 Oktober 2009)

Wie ich grad gesehen hab, gabs ein Update des vBulletin von 3.7.3 auf Version 3.8.4.


----------



## Joe (6 Oktober 2009)

Ja, das ist richtig.

War mal wieder ne nötige aktualisierung auf die neueste Version.


----------



## Cerberus (6 Oktober 2009)

Joe schrieb:


> Ja, das ist richtig.
> 
> War mal wieder ne nötige aktualisierung auf die neueste Version.


 
Finds super dass die so schnell durchgeführt wurde. In anderen Foren wäre den ganzen restlichen Tag nichts mehr gelaufen. Echt super!

Danke an unsere Admins!!!


----------



## vierlagig (14 Oktober 2009)

wie geil und sinnlos ist das denn


----------



## crash (14 Oktober 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wie geil und sinnlos ist das denn



Haha *ROFL*


Was du immer so findest...


----------



## mst (15 Oktober 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wie geil und sinnlos ist das denn


 
Das gibts in vielen Foren bzw. CMS Systemen (Joomla, usw...) - für was weis ich auch nicht.


----------



## marlob (15 Oktober 2009)

mst schrieb:


> Das gibts in vielen Foren bzw. CMS Systemen (Joomla, usw...) - für was weis ich auch nicht.


Ich kenne das nur, das man das im Backend benutzt, um seine Website, Forum usw. entweder komplett auf das formelle Sie oder das informelle Du umzustellen.

[Scherz]
Interessant wäre es ja, wenn ich auf "Sie" umstelle 
und in allen Beiträgen "Du" durch "Sie" usw. ersetzt würde ;-)
Vor allem die persönlichen Anfeindungen
Sie Ar... hört sich doch viel besser an ;-)
[\Scherz]


----------



## Manfred Stangl (15 Oktober 2009)

Morgen!

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das normalerweise aussieht?
Nicht überaus notwendig, aber doch nützlich.

edit
IE8 war aber vorher auch schon so


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wie geil und sinnlos ist das denn


 
Und vor allen Dingen ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass diese Änderung irgendwelche Auswirkungen hätte.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (15 Oktober 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt das gefunden:


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2009)

Jetzt wo du es sagst ist mir auch noch das aufgefallen:


----------



## vierlagig (15 Oktober 2009)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie das normalerweise aussieht?
> Nicht überaus notwendig, aber doch nützlich.
> ...



der fehler ist seit 11.7.2008 bekannt

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20329&page=5

ab eintrag 42 http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=143943&postcount=42


----------



## Manfred Stangl (15 Oktober 2009)

Haloo 4L.

Danke.

Ok, nu denn freu ich mich dass es so ist, weil wenn ich mich nicht freue ist es auch so


----------



## vierlagig (15 Oktober 2009)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Haloo 4L.
> 
> Danke.
> 
> Ok, nu denn freu ich mich dass es so ist, weil wenn ich mich nicht freue ist es auch so



naja, manchmal hilft es ja, sowas immer wieder zu erwähnen ...


----------



## MatMer (11 November 2009)

mal eine Frage, warum ist der amikon Werbelink als einziger Link über Grafiken etc. sichtbar? ist das gewollt oder eher Zufall?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 November 2009)

MatMer schrieb:


> mal eine Frage, warum ist der amikon Werblink als einziger Link über Grafiken etc. sichtbar? ist das gewollt oder eher Zufall?



Hallo,

weil es der einizige Flash-Banner in der Sammlung ist? *Vermutung*


----------



## Question_mark (11 November 2009)

*Browser und Sicherheitseinstellungen*

Hallo,



			
				MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> mal eine Frage, warum ist der amikon Werblink als einziger Link über Grafiken etc. sichtbar? ist das gewollt oder eher Zufall ?



Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt, ich sehe alle Banner ausser dem amikon ...

Da ist nur eine schlichte, weisse Fläche zu sehen. Liegt wohl eher an meinen Sicherheitseinstellungen im IE 7.
Im Firefox 3.5.5 werden alle Banner korrekt dargestellt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MatMer (11 November 2009)

du siehst den Amikon nie, oder nur wenn du Grafiken offen hast?

wenn ich die Grafiken aus Beiträgen öffne wird ja im Prinzip alles außer der Grafik dunkler, nur der Amikon Werbebanner bleibt schön hell erleuchtet... (im Firefox)

ich glaub Herr Bäurle hat dann recht mit dem Flash-Banner, oder aber Amikon zahlt noch mal 10€ extra damit sie über allem anderen stehen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 November 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt, ich sehe alle Banner ausser dem amikon ...
> ...



Hallo,

hast Du Ignorant etwa immer noch kein Flash installiert?


----------



## Question_mark (11 November 2009)

*Wieder rauf auf die Bäume ?*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du Ignorant etwa immer noch kein Flash installiert?



Ich gehöre eben nicht zu den Menschen, die bunte und blitzende Klicki Bunti Bilderchen als besonders informativ und wertvoll finden. 
Können die Menschen nicht mehr Ihre Botschaften und Mitteilungen in kurze, informative und prägnante Sätze fassen ?
Ich sehe schwarz für die Zukunft, wenn die Menschen nicht mehr lesen, schreiben und sich artikulieren können ausser über blitzende Bildchen am Bildschirm. Auf diese Art sitzen wir eines Tages wieder auf den Bäumen, fressen Bananen und kratzen uns am Arsch 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (11 November 2009)

MatMer schrieb:


> mal eine Frage, warum ist der amikon Werbelink als einziger Link über Grafiken etc. sichtbar? ist das gewollt oder eher Zufall?



http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=222137&postcount=83


----------



## MatMer (11 November 2009)

ah okay, hatte vorher extra noch "grob" drüber geguckt im Thread, aber anscheinend zu grob... okay.


----------



## vierlagig (11 November 2009)

MatMer schrieb:


> ah okay, hatte vorher extra noch "grob" drüber geguckt im Thread, aber anscheinend zu grob... okay.



sowas speichert man doch schon beim "nur verfolgen"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 November 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...



Wenn Du mir nochmal ein 'e' in den Nachname fummelst, wo keines 
hingehört, dann mache ich aus Deinem 'ark' einen 'urx'. :sw9:


----------



## vierlagig (11 November 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir nochmal ein 'e' in den Nachname fummelst, wo keines
> hingehört, dann mache ich aus Deinem 'ark' einen 'urx'. :sw9:



schlammcatchen, schlammcatchen!!


 ... ich bin in der kneipe nebenan, sagt mir bescheid, wenn ihr fertig seid


----------



## Question_mark (11 November 2009)

*Upps, sorry Gerhard*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mir nochmal ein 'e' in den Nachname fummelst, wo keines hingehört, dann mache ich aus Deinem 'ark' einen 'urx'.



Gerhard, wie komme ich nur auf den Begriff "Bäuerchen" ? Sorry, ich bin bereit Buße in Form einiger Maß Bier zu leisten. Ich gelobe Besserung mit vielen Grüßen nach dem schönen Biberach  :sm24:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (11 November 2009)

*Drei Bier auf Deinen Deckel*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich bin in der kneipe nebenan, sagt mir bescheid, wenn ihr fertig seid



Fertig, bestell mal drei Bier auf Deine Rechnung  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (11 November 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na klar, bis gleich


----------



## argv_user (12 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> na klar, bis gleich



Wieder Nachtschicht ?


----------

